# Pom-pom time



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is an AMAZING accomplishment! Huge congratulations to your friend!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, it is pretty amazing, and she beat 2 past Cdn National Amateur champs (one of whom was a finalist at last years Am'n National Amateur) to do it! She is a Rugby daughter who won the GRCA Open FT at the specialty in Rhode Island. When Silk is on, she is ON!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love to see a dog like that in action


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Make sure that you reserve the time to come watch the FT at the specialty in St. Louis in 2012. There will be plenty of amazing Goldens! I would imagine that Medie will be there with Silk if she hasn't retired her, or with her son Rory at any rate.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome news for Goldens!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great idea, since I do plan to go to that one!!!! 
I hope they have HT there, too.



sterregold said:


> Make sure that you reserve the time to come watch the FT at the specialty in St. Louis in 2012. There will be plenty of amazing Goldens! I would imagine that Medie will be there with Silk if she hasn't retired her, or with her son Rory at any rate.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I understand that they are planning to have all of the field events--FT, HT, and WC, which is why I am aiming to make it there as well. I want to run the HT and maybe try the Derby with Bonnie--even if we crash and burn it will be a fun experience!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

BANDANA DOGS RULE!!!!! LOL 

We need to have a GRF meet up at St Louis that is FOR SURE... we need to convince Jessica to make the trip. I know it is far.....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay congratulations!


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay guys, I am on the field committee for the 2012 NS. We are having a hunt test, Wc/Wcx and field trial. All field events will be after BOS so make sure you save your vacation up so you can be here during the week.
Max's Mom....I so expect you to be here.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

count me in for the HT and the WCX!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry I missed this when it came out. HUGE Congratulations to your friend and her awesome Golden.


----------

